# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  مياده القراده

## الشمشار

*سلامات 
كتبت العديد من القصص في هذا المنتدي واعجبت الكثيرين مما دفعني ان اواصل وشكرا لكل من مر وعلق في القصص الكتبتها وان شاء الله بعقب علي ردودكم  ونخش في قصتنا الليله
 مياده من زمنها الشافعه اي زول يجي بيتهم تنشبك في الا تمشي معاهو بيتهم عشان كده ناس حلتهم سموها مياده القراده
 انا جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي بس انتو شيلو الصبر 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*نعود لي قصتنا مياده دي من زمنها الشافعه اي زول يجي بيتهم او بي جنب بيتهم ساي بتعرفو ولامابتعرفو تشيل وتتلصق ليك في وتقول لي الا امشي معاك بيتكم ناس حلتنا كانو قايلين الشغلانه دي عباطه شفع ساي وانها لامن تكبر بتعقل لكن مياده كبرت وكل ماتكبر كل ما عقلها بصغر وتلصقه في الناس بكتر ياخ دي يوم جات لي جيرانه ودقت الباب الجيران كانو موجودين لكن لامن عاينو بي خرم الباب ولقو انو دي مياده عملو رايحين زي مابقولو الشباب لكن مياده ذاته صبوره تخيلو قعدت من الصباح لحدي اذان المغرب جنب بيت جيرانه لاكلت لاملت
يوم برضو اولاد الحله قالو يعملو رحله وتحاشيا لي مياده قالو الرحله اولاد بس يعني عزابه جابو لحافله مياده الجن من وين جات ماعارف وتلبت ليك في الحافله قدام وبعد ركبت قال ليهم ماشين وين ؟واحد من الشباب انفعل ليك فيها
ماشين السما الاحمر انزلي يابت
ابيت ما بنزل انا ذاتي السما الاحمر ده دايره اشوف شكلو كيفنو ؟
واحد من الشباب قال ليها يابت نحن ماشين نلعب كوره
قالت لي الرياضه حلوه بمشي معاكم اشجعكم واحد قال ليها شايفه ليك بت هنا نحن كلنا اولاد
امي مابتقول حاجه انتو زي اخواني
وقدر ما اولاد الحله سجو ولجو مياده الجن ابت تنزل المهم اتوكلو علي الحي الدائم وساقوها معاهم الرحله نواصل بعد الفاصل
*

----------


## الشمشار

*ووصلو مكان الرحله اها مياده طبعا تعجبك في التلصق ياخ الجزار الجا ضبح الخروف كانت دايره تمشي معاهو مياده قضت الرحله كلها حوامه الداير يجيب مويه من البحر مياده معاه الداير يعمل الشاي مياده معاه
مباريه اي زول لحدي ما وقعت غمرانه الشباب شالوها وودوها البيت امها تسكلب والحله جايطه لحدي ماجابو الدكتور الدكتور قال ليهم البت دي عندها فتور وارهاق حاد ولازم ترتاح هههههههههههه مياده كانت دايره تباري الدكتور ذاتو لكن اهلها حموها اها مياده بقت شغله ناس الحله اي زول في الحله يمشي لي مياده يكفر ليها تباري لحدي بيتو تتعب وتنتكس تاني ناس الحله تاني يرجعو يزوروها لامن الحله كلها مرضت والسبب مياده
عوووووك يا البتقرا في البوست ده ماشي وين انت اعمل حسابك مياده دي لابته هنا في البوست ده تقوم تتعلق فيك زي القراده ودعتكم الله
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما تقول لي القصة انتهت 
*

----------


## ود عقيد

*أها .... تاني حنعمل ليك ذي ( ميادة ) حنتلصق ليك ذي اللبانة ياشمشار ....
*

----------


## مرهف

*:lllolll:
دي حسكنيتة بس
واصل
...

*

----------


## asimayis

*الف شكر .. يامياده ..
 اسف  يا الشمشار ..
*

----------

